# Tesco vouchers to Avios for ferry bookings



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone managed to change their Tesco vouchers to Avios (air miles) and use them for ferry bookings. The website says they are accepted but so far unable to find a way of doing it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

as far as I know, you need a lot of avios points?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Avios has a contact number that you have to use to do the booking through.. http://www.avios.com/gb/en_gb/spend

Wobby


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

Exchanging Avios for ferries is a rip off. I have 81,000 avios collected over 2 years. Rang (which is also not a Freephone number) to exchange all my avios for Portsmouth-Santander Brittany ferry. Cash cost came to £900 (8 mtr motorhome).
By exchanging all my avios I was still asked to pay £550. 
Not a good deal in my opinion.

Keep your Avios for flights, much better deal.

Donna


----------

